# Trt regimen survey



## John Ziegler (Jul 16, 2019)

please answer the following questions 

age height weight 

ester - mg per ml - dosage per week per 5 days etc.   

ai dosage if any - hcg dosage if any 

where that puts your testosterone & estrogen levels 

things it helps you with mentally physically 

or both if any that you are aware of


----------



## stonetag (Jul 16, 2019)

Great post Zieg, possibly questioning your own regimen? I get it.

56, 6'2", 258lbs
Test C-250mg/ml-500mg/10days
No AI
1500>
Been doing it so long I honestly couldn't tell you from a mental standpoint what it does for me (no data for comparison). From a physical angle, muscle mass remains intact, and solid as long as I keep training, again no data to compare to when not using test.
Many will say 500mg/10days is not TRT, it is a cycle, but I feel like its the sweet spot for me after much experimentation.


----------



## snake (Jul 16, 2019)

53 y.o., 5'-9", 220
Test Cyp. 200mg/wk, one injection.
No AI on TRT- no hcg
Being TRT, I test the valleys and will not go below 600. Peak is about 1,000 but that's only been tested maybe twice.
My E2 will hold at 30 on 200mg/wk with no AI
Prior to TRT about 10 years ago I didn't realize how low my energy dipped; just thought I was getting older. After 3 months of TRT it was easy to see I had more energy. Sex drive prior to TRT was good and didn't have any brain fog. I was still relatively strong but TRT did help the way I looked.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 16, 2019)

please answer the following questions 

age height weight  -- 29 5,10 220lb 

ester - mg per ml - dosage per week per 5 days etc.  - Test C 100mg/wk

ai dosage if any - hcg dosage if any - 0/0 

where that puts your testosterone & estrogen levels - Test somewhere between 400-550 (Dr wont Rx it higher). Estrogen dont know exacts but no issue 

things it helps you with mentally physically- general sense compared to the lower end of the 100 test levels. overall in the gym feel much better soon as stabilized levels in "normal" range


----------



## Viduus (Jul 16, 2019)

37yo 5’10 and 180lbs

Test Cyp 200mg/wk. split into 2 injections
1mg Arimedex split with each injection
hcg 500iu with each pin (pretty sure)

Test 1300-1500 E2 25-30
Makes me not come home and sit on the couch and give in to lethargy.
like snake I had no symptoms with sex drive, thinking or depression. Just laziness.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 16, 2019)

32yo and 5'10'' 195lbs
Test C 200mg/wk 
.5mg/ Arimidex day of pin
1500> and E2 30-50

Mentally: more confident, decisive, self-assured, prone to action. I used to procrastinate a lot and now I find myself just doing things because they need done

Physically: More reactive to the gym, my body responds better during bulking/cutting phases - mass remains more intact during a cut.


----------



## juuced (Jul 16, 2019)

50yr old, 6'-2" tall, 245lbs
Cyp 200mg/ml i take 200mg per week
anastrozole .5mg / week
hcg 500iu / week
puts me at +/- 1000 total test
estrogen at +/-30 pg/nl

it helps mentally helps with energy.  It helps in the gym and helps me keep the weight off.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 16, 2019)

50yo 6' 2" 240lbs
Sust @ 125mg once a week.
No AI, hcg maybe once a year or less

I've recently lowered my dose down to 125/week and have not run bloods at this level.  I'd say 175-200 feels better, 125 seems to be the bottom end of feeling just ok.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 16, 2019)

40  -  6’1 275lbs

100mgs/ml Cypionate 1ml/week

No AI

Not sure where that puts me yet, the young lady at the clinic was giving me 200mgs/week by mistake... which put me at >1500 and 41 free (8-24 range).  E was over 100, no symptoms though.  I have begun TRT through my pcp and have 2 weeks at the correct dose, doing labs next month.  

Mentally, I’m a lot more motivated. Physically, my arthritic joints are feeling better, and libido is on fire.  Recovery is fast, fat is melting.  In 11 weeks, gained 11lbs while tightening a notch on the belt.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 16, 2019)

37 years old
6' 242 lbs
Trt 250 MGS per week
No ai needed unless I go above 750 test
My libido and energy is shit if I stop self prescription trt


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 16, 2019)

41, 6’4”, 260. 

Test cyp, 200mg/ml. 130mg/week

No ai. No hcg 

test about 850. E2 about 25. 

Prior to trt I was shot. No energy. Train but made no gains. Gained fat even while dieting. Dead tired at noon. Zero drive. Zero interest in sex or anything really. 

After trt, the old me


----------



## bigdog (Jul 16, 2019)

45, 6'5.5" 280lbs
test e, 300mg/ml  125mg/week on trt
no ai no hcg
test stays mid 800's
I was obese and always tired. doc put me on trt for low libido/energy
trt got me moving better and helped my weight loss. add in a cpap machine and the rest is history!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2019)

51 - 5'6 - 118lbs

Test C - 30mg / Break to 15mg a Week

Is helping me stay alive!


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 17, 2019)

54 yrs old 
5'10"
275 lbs

200 mg test cyp/week taken 100mg on Sun/Wed

Arimadex 1mg/week taken 0.5 mg Sun/Wed

Puts test levels at 1100 and estradiol at 34

TRT improved sleep, focus at work, mood, and wood.  And honestly I actually feel better most of the time on TRT overall then on a cycle, but then that's probably because on cycle I'm either packing calories in or cutting calories, both of which suck after a while.


----------



## CJ (Jul 17, 2019)

age height weight:
42 yrs old, 5'10", 185lbs

ester - mg per ml - dosage per week per 5 days etc:
62.5 mgs per week of VERY overdosed 250 mg/ml Test Enanthate. Split into two doses, Monday and Friday. The following results are roughly what I used to get on about 140 mg of RX Test Cypionate. 

ai dosage if any - hcg dosage if any:
No AI or HCG for me anymore. 

where that puts your testosterone & estrogen levels: 
Test level is about 825 ng/dl and Estradiol is about 20 pg/ml, blood drawn the day after an injection. 

things it helps you with mentally physically 
or both if any that you are aware of:

Prior, I had ZERO desire for sex, always cranky, always felt tired and beat up, just felt bllaaaaaaaahhhhhhh. Had my test level checked, it was low but in range, free test level was low and out of range. Primary didn't care, so I visited a Men's Health clinic.


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2019)

52 years old - 5.10 180cm) 198 (90Kg)

Sustanon 250mg/ml vial 
125mg/0.5ml every 3 days
Arimidex 0.25mg EOD

Before:
Zero libido. Severe ED, I couldn’t get a boner even with viagra or cialis (soft boner and not lasting). 
Lethargic all day, no will, no energy, no focus. 
Testosterone was in the 240 to 370, Estrogen 50 to 80. 

Started auto TRT last month. No TRT doctors or clinic in my country, so I just bought the only thing available in local pharmacies over the counter: Sustanon 250/1ml vials. 
I pin in the belly fat with 27gauge half inch needle. 

After 14 days libido was back and ended a 8 month nightmare. 
After 3 weeks, Test around 1200 and Estrogen 60 so I added 0.25mg Arimidex EOD and will control again in 2 or 3 weeks. 

I was planning to lower my dose from 125mg every 3 days to 100mg and finally 75mg every 3 days to cruise on TRT with minimum doses, but I changed my mind and want to experiment 250mg every 3 days and see the effects from this week. 
I will eventually cruise on a low TRT later, I just don’t know what to expect at 500mg/week and it seems safe enough to try.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 18, 2019)

age *46*

height  *5' 11"*

weight *245 pounds*

ester - *cypionate* *200 *mg per ml -  dosage per week *.43 ml every 3.5 days* 

ai dosage if any *.25 mg of Anastrozole 2x per week, then 3x per week.  Essentially I alternate between .5 mg of Anastrozole one week and .75 mg of Anastrozole the next week week then repeat the cycle* 

hcg dosage if any - *500 iU every 3.5 days* 

where that puts your testosterone *> 1500 last time *:32 (6):*, and usually around 1200 total* & estrogen levels *52.3 pg/mL estradiol sensitive*

things it helps you with mentally physically:

*It removed the brain fog because I used to not be able to concentrate for shit and concentration is key to what I do in life!

I have motivation to do stuff now whereas before, I thought I had clinical depression because EVERYTHING was a major chore with me.  I once didn't want to turn a computer on to do work because I knew I was going to have to sit through windows updates.  That just goes to show you how even the simplest task was a major hassle for me prior to TRT.

I no longer sleep 12, or more, hours per day, whereas prior to TRT 12 or more hours was the norm

Sex is the greatest it has been in quite some time even though FD says it never was bad from his perspective.  **

I recover faster from my workouts

I can lose fat without churning through more muscle than fat when I diet, which I need to do again.

It also eliminated some of the minor aches and paints associated with aging and exercising while at the same time giving me new aches and pains in my joints from lifting heavy shit*


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 18, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> please answer the following questions
> 
> age height weight
> 
> ...



41, 6ft , 223lds

Test c 200 per week puts me about 1400 total

No hcg, no ai

Estrogen high end of normal

Things that help me mentally, leg days to exhaustion


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 24, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> 50yo 6' 2" 240lbs
> Sust @ 125mg once a week.
> No AI, hcg maybe once a year or less
> 
> I've recently lowered my dose down to 125/week and have not run bloods at this level.  I'd say 175-200 feels better, 125 seems to be the bottom end of feeling just ok.



Quick update.  I just had labs run and came back at 546 TT and 39.5 E2.  Blood draw was morning of pin day, or seven days from last pin.  550ish is too low for me, I just don't feel right.  I'm going to bump it up a bit after my next Dr appointment.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 24, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> Quick update.  I just had labs run and came back at 546 TT and 39.5 E2.  Blood draw was morning of pin day, or seven days from last pin.  550ish is too low for me, I just don't feel right.  I'm going to bump it up a bit after my next Dr appointment.



good to know, thanks for the update. let us know how you do with the bump up


----------



## The Tater (Jul 27, 2019)

42yo, 5-10, 218lbs
test cyp 150mg per week
.25 anastrazole on Monday and thursday
500iu hcg on test inj day 

test at this dose puts me at 625 and estradiol at 32. These results were drawn 7 days after injection so I’m not sure where I’m peaking but it’s probably north of 900.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 28, 2019)

42
6’
210lbs
200 mg per week Watson  cyp every 7 days
puts my test around 1150 7 days after injection. 
No ai at that dose. 
Last time my estrogen was checked it as mid 20’s

Trt changed my life. Made it possible to get through the day without feeling like I needed a 3 hour nap.


----------



## BigBubba (Aug 10, 2019)

age * 48 as of tomorrow the 10th

*height *6' 1.5"*

weight *255*

ester - Test E 300mg per ml - dosage per week *150mg 2x a weel (Monday AM and Thursday PM)

*ai dosage if any *.50mg 2x a week of Anastrozole taken 12 hours after injection of Test E*

hcg dosage if any - *None as of yet, might add in 60 days to see what it does

Placed order tonight for 300mg/ml Test E, AI, and 20mg DBOL to run first 45 days to kick my ass into gear!! *


----------



## Nintey (Dec 6, 2019)

Age: 31 Height: 6'0" Weight: 222

200mg, two injections Monday morning, Thursday night.

No HCG, I want to try it if my insurance will allow it.

890 Test, 328 Estogen (Not sure if I need an estrogen blocker, part of the reason I came to this forum, I'm guessing yes)

I was insanely anxious, depressed, brain fog, memory issues. I worked out all the time and ate healthy but could never build any muscle. Got my T levels checked, they were 350, my doctor assured me up and down that that was normal. As the years passed all these symptoms got worse, then I realized I hadn't had an erection in over 3 months, not even morning wood. Got my levels checked again and I was at 182 total and 1.7 free and suddenly it was a problem (Ya think?) But the damn doctor put me on 50mg ONCE A MONTH. After a month of hell and online research I found a better doctor who put me on 100 twice a week and all those things improved greatly. I feel like a new person, I feel human again. I put on 30 pounds in 7 months but strangely haven't seen much of a strength increase, at least not yet. And my dick works again but my sex drive is still super low, the most disappointing result of TRT.

But yeah the mental effects have been life changing, I used to NEED a nap every day or I'd pass out, I used to constantly forget my keys or lunch, dumb little things like that, my mind was racing in a blur of nonsense, and all of that is gone now.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 6, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> age *46*
> 
> height  *5' 11"*
> 
> ...



I forgot to update this.  HCG has since been discontinued and my total testosterone was right at 1,000.  It was speculated that it was causing random natural production jump starts hence the reason I was pegged with a 1496 and > 1500, despite usually running around 1200 while on it.

I will begin taking Cytomel as soon as it arrives at my house due to my Reverse T3 being twice the "normal" value.  It's a tiered introduction at 5mcg daily for week 1, 10 mcg daily for week 2, then 15 mcg daily from there on out until my next set of labs.


----------

